# She's not digging the ear clean.



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

She's not trying to bite me, but she's pulling away. She really doesn't like it. It's quite a struggle to get them clean. When Lady had ear infections, she just laid there while we cleaned them.. .course, that's all she did any other time also. lol. 

Any suggestions how to clean out those ears by myself and get the stuff in them and not on me and everything else? I need to clear up this infection. Her ear looks less red today after only apply salve 2 times so far and maybe I can squirt that in when she's napping lol, but the liquid cleaner.. well, she's not liking that.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I straddle Rayden, so he can't get away. then I dump in the ear cleaner with one hand and massage the ear with the other. I do it as fast as possible then stand back and let him shake. Did I mention that I only clean his ears outside????

It's his one thing that he can't tolerate. He's fine with everything else, but hates the liquid ear cleaner!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

have you tried getting her to lay on her side distracting her with some really yummy food like chicken and then getting the liquid in there? 

besides what was already mentioned thats all I can think of

I had to give Sage eye drops once..I did the sneak attack when he was asleep, holding him down, have him focus on a toy or treat and sneak them in with my other hand I missed more than I got them in but eventually with lots of practice it worked 

good luck


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I gave Bo peanut butter on a bone to lick. The worked fast.


----------



## Ken (Mar 30, 2010)

What is the name of the suggested ear cleaner for the GSD.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Ken said:


> What is the name of the suggested ear cleaner for the GSD.


http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/Adobe/Blue Power Ear Treatment.pdf

You're feeding me what?: Blue Power Ear Treatment - It Works!

Blue Power Ear Treatment Bichon Frise

SHOW DOG MAGAZINE= Holistic Helpful Hints/Remedies for fleas, diet information, and all kinds of schtuff

Best dog ear problems remedy I know - Blue Power Ear to the rescue


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Bribery and patience! Steak, or whatever is her favorite treat. I clean my dog's ears once a week to prevent the infection. At first, I had to put his collar and leash on him, and step on the leash - insist he sit - hold the treat in front of his nose and aim wtih the ear cleaner - you probably can't do this with the medication - but for the regular maintenance (I use Dr. Foster & Smith's it seems to be milder) I put some in a very small (like those used for food dye - I cleaned out one) container he's not so skittish with that - it's takes patience - the dog has to get the idea that you're not going to give up. Now, I can get my Shepherd's ears cleaned in 3 minutes. I know what you're going through, I went through the ear infection routine with my Aussie - by day 3 using beef roast as the "bait" he was accepting it. Good Luck!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I also straddle Molly and try as quick as poss! She knows she gets walkies afterwards so is much better at allowing me. Although sometimes if I squeeze too much in, she struggles when I do the other ear. The vets told me its much easier with 2 people, but like you I dont have that option


----------



## Ninamarie (Feb 14, 2010)

I just tell chewy "mama needs to clean your ear(s) now" and he flattens them out and walks away...so i get him hold him kiss and talk to him then I quickly dump the solution in and step away so he can shake his head and give me dirty looks. lol them mama gives him treats to make up for the mean thing she just did.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Sadie, our lab loves her ears cleaned. I dip a cotton ball in mineral oil and twist it around until they come out clean. The tricks seems to be not to do it too gently because that just tickles them. If I do it just firm enough to feel like a massage, she loves it and does her happy groans.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

hahah. I really think she's rocking some seasonal allergies. The other ear looked funky, but she's been inside for a week, cool weather and spay kept her less active, and her ears are a lot more fleshy colored. She's got a bit of a rash where they shaved her, not sure it's all over her or just there.


----------

